# iOS tracking From Android



## EricaR (Aug 6, 2020)

Is there a way to track iOS phone from Android smartphone?  For example, If I lost my iPhone, can I check where it is using my Android smartphone? Any app or program?


----------



## R00kie (Aug 6, 2020)

icloud.com is your best bet, as long as Find My iPhone is on, and location services as well


----------



## kyoshima (Aug 21, 2020)

You can track a friend's iPhone from an Android phone by logging in to a browser on the Android phone and going to iCloud.com.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 21, 2020)

You should be able to track the device too if there's a Google application, like Google Map, and localisation is allowed on the device. It should not the location of the device in "Prefered location" in the google account linked to that apps or in "location history".


----------

